

Seeing Interactive (YC W10) changes name to OwnLocal - lloydarmbrust
http://ownlocal.com/newspaper-support-group/introducing-ownlocal/

======
wolfrom
Lloyd, I'm not sure if it's just the machine I'm on (XP with Firefox 3.6.15),
but I'm having a lot of trouble reading your text.

Either way, exciting news, and I look forward to seeing what you guys have
planned.

